# Peeves cut a paw pad last night



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just as I was trying to finish up with grading papers I noticed a trail of bloody footprints, acckkk! Why do these things always happen at inconvenient moments?

Anyway it doesn't seem too bad. He let me put a bandage on it last night and left it alone overnight, but it started to come off so this morning I replaced it with this embarrassing pink one.









When I got home a little while ago though it was off. He won't let me look at his foot, but he is putting full weight on it and there is no bleeding. I guess I need to wait for BF to get home to look more closely.

Poor Peeves! He has had a strange spring between his bladder crystals and now this.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Peeves... Did you manage to put some desinfectant on his paw before putting the bandage on ?

I hope it's nothing and he recovers fast !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes I was able to clean it and I put some triple antibiotic on a gauze pad under the vet wrap. He hasn't licked it at all so I don't think there is a problem, but I want to make sure it is all okay asap. BF is driving out to Indianapolis on Friday and I am flying out next Wednesday. My mom will be here with the crew and I somehow don't think she will be too happy if she finds she has to do nursing care.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Peeves! He look so sweet in that photo with his little pink bandage. I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would call the vet and see if he recommends an antibiotic shot/bandaging, especially since you are going out of town. Poor Peeves!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> I would call the vet and see if he recommends an antibiotic shot/bandaging, especially since you are going out of town. Poor Peeves!


I may well do that once BF and I can get a better look at it later today. He is such a good boy about all this, but he is a homebody in many ways so if I can avoid a vet visit I know he would appreciate being home treated, but you are right about needing to make it be as good as it can be before I leave on the 25th.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Peeves! Hope it is just a surface cut and not a deep one, or one that is where he will keep opening it up when he walks on it! Get healed quick Peeves!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck tore a carpal pad when he was a puppy. He got a shot, antibiotic cream and we did not bandage.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to say Peeves paw heeled really well and quickly. So now I can check that off my list of things to worry about while we are away next week.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Great news. I was hoping for a good update soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, I missed the first post - glad to hear he is all better! He is beautiful, but looked worried in that photo!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Both Peeves and Lily are not very fond of having their pictures taken. With Lily I know it is about the flash, BF says Peeves thinks the camera will steal his soul. At any rate I had just put the bandage on and I suppose he really was concerned that I might do something else medical.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Glad it healed so quickly! Peeves is sure a good looking boy. Did you ever find out what he cut it on? Maddy cut hers outside once too, but we never found on what. Could have just been a sharp rock I guess.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No clue what he cut it on. It was already dark and he and Javelin had been outside noodling around on their own. Never heard him yelp.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Poor Peeves! 

Hazel slit her paw a couple of months ago. It was a pretty nasty gash and we did end up taking her to the vet because it looked like it wasn't improving. Of course the day after the vet visit the paw was greatly improved with no intervention from anyone. <insert eye rolls here>

I hope Peeves heals up fast.


----------

